# Sterling's first tarpon 9-22



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's my 13-year old son Sterling and myself admiring his first tarpon. He did an awesome job besting this fish on spinning gear with less than a 100 yards of line on the spool (lost 200 yds earlier in the day to a UFO.) He hooked up on his first cast into a pod of fish, but I'll let him tell the story himself tomorrow on his own report. 

The second pic captured one of those moments that you sometimes wished there were a photo documenting a crazy event. My buddy Joe had the camera with the wrist lanyard properly attached and ready for action. The fish was still a little green and the first grab of the leader sent her toward the back of the boat around the poling platform and between the trim tabs and the outboard. I was pulled along leader in hand while Sterling darted toward the stern and Joe jumped up to lend a hand to keep the fish from breaking off. Somehow in the process the camera snapped a shot of the action with all three of our hands on the rod while performing the fire drill.

It was a great day on the water, Scott Alford showed up on his way down the coast about the time of the release.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Congrats Sterling!!! Welcome to the club - hope you enjoy the addiction!!


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats Sterling! Great fish and picture! I heard there were some sharks on fly that day too. Sounds like a great day.


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

your crazy he is only 13


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Great job Sterling and Curtiss. I bet that was a particularly fun day for father and son!


----------



## sterling (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah that was a special day i had real fun catching that fish I hope I catch another one day I will hopefully put another report soon check back.


----------



## sterling (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh Yeah He's Not Crazy I Am Only 13 Arius Felis


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Great job little man!!!!
You're playin' w/ the big boys, now!!!
You ready to do it on a fly?
Scott


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Sterling,

You are one lucky young man to have a Dad that takes you out there like that.

Great stuff....Great tarpon

Deaver


----------



## LRODARTE (Jul 6, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pic


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That is a fantastic picture!

Congratulations to Sterling.


----------

